

Justices Weighing Wages for After-Work Screenings - radmuzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/04/business/justices-weighing-wages-for-after-work-screenings-.html

======
byoung2
_Integrity Staffing is appealing a ruling by the United States Court of
Appeals for the Ninth Circuit, which held that Mr. Busk had stated a
legitimate wage claim. That court found that the security check at the Amazon
warehouse was “necessary to the principal work performed,” was “done for the
benefit of the employer” and was therefore “integral and indispensable.”_

I'm surprised they didn't go for the stronger (and more obvious) argument that
loss prevention is by definition an integral part of a warehouse worker's job.
The job description would include making sure merchandise only goes to the
proper customer, and making sure all goods are secure at all times.

